# coding a screening colonoscopy done same day as a diagnostic egd



## Alice Marshall (Sep 1, 2011)

How do I code a screening colonoscopy done on the same day as a diagnostic colonoscopy?  I've tried to read up on Humana site and others with no guidance.   Having trouble getting paid for the diagnostic part??  Suggestions


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 1, 2011)

you use the V code for the screening colonoscopy first listed and the code for the finding secondary.  You code the appropriate CPT code for the diagnostic colonoscopy and link both dx codes to the procedure.  Then you put the 33 modifier on the CPT code or if Medicare the PT modifier.  You canot list the screening colonoscopy you can list only the diagnositic.  The modifier shows that a screening study was performed with a diagnositic component.


----------



## blathrop19@gmail.com (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm confused, was a diagnostic EGD or Colonoscopy done?

If a screening colonoscopy is done with a diagnostic EGD, then you can code the colonoscopy as a screening and if you do it all in one visit you should still use V76.51 as the primary dx. If it is a screening colonoscopy that turns diagnostic you should follow the PT/33 rules, although only a few insurances like to pay for 33.

Bob


----------



## Alice Marshall (Sep 2, 2011)

*OOPS!  It was a screening cscope and a diagnostic EGD.*

I missed typed!   screening colonoscopy at same time as diagnostic EGD


----------



## syllingk (Sep 2, 2011)

put a -59 on your EGD


----------



## scorrado (Sep 6, 2011)

You should not have to use a modifier on either code.  What denial are you getting for the EGD?


----------



## Janelle926 (Sep 14, 2011)

All you need is the 59 modifier on the EGD


----------



## blathrop19@gmail.com (Sep 14, 2011)

She shouldn't need a 59 on the EGD. I believe a 59 is for codes that are in the same anatomic site (colon for instance) but not for the same defect (same polyp). Now there are of course specific rules for different procedures, but a colon procedure and an egd procedure do not qualify in that way. Since a colonoscopy and an EGD are different anatomic sites you shouldn't need a 59. I'm sorry to disagree Janelle, but I believe this to be correct.

Bob


----------



## johns4377 (Sep 14, 2011)

*screening colonoscopy and egd*

Bob is correct...


----------



## Janelle926 (Sep 15, 2011)

You are correct Bob, i was wrong


----------

